# Binoculars



## mbitz (Sep 2, 2003)

Hello everyone.

I am looking at getting a pair of Steiner Safari 9X40 binoculars for deer hunting. Anyone have any experience with these binoculars, or Steiner in general?

Thanks!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I have a pair of Steiner 8 x 56 for the last 15 years not a single problem and I love them they are really large which can be a hassle in a tree but they work great


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

German Optics are far superior to any others on the market.....be prepared to pay for those premium optics also!!!!


----------



## Drixmein (Jan 25, 2003)

I got some Safari 9X40 binocs last year and I LOVE them. I have always been a big Steiner fan, and these are great glasses for the money. I got them out of Seirra Outpost for 200 bucks. Can't beat that for quality glass. I use them for everything from scouting waterfowl to deer hunting. I am a huge fan of the automatic focus, I think you will be happy with them. Crystal clear, and we put them to the test against my dad's Pentax and my Grandpa's Swavarski's, and the mine were clearer than the Pentax, and the only real slight diff. between mine and the Swavarski's where when it started to get dark, and of course about 700 bucks.


----------



## Lars (Sep 5, 2003)

I was over in Germany and Austria three weeks ago. It was interesting to find alot of other German/Austrian made binos (that I have never heard of or seen for sale in the states) that IMHO are just as good as the leaders and for a quarter of the price! The store owners placed one of the brands second behind swavarski. I believe the brand was Erechsen. Boy, did I let a good deal slip!


----------



## mbitz (Sep 2, 2003)

I bought them, and love them so far. Had them out with me turkey hunting last weekend, just to use them a little. Really nice and clear. I got them for $150, which is an absolute steal for the quality of binoculars that they seem to be. Thanks for the replies!


----------

